# My first wine press



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 12, 2010)

I finally got my first wine press today.. Its homemade with a small grinder built in.. Got it at an antique store for 100 bucks.. Was blown away.. I am going to replace the rusty metal bands on the basket and the metal screws with stainless steel.. Also want to protect the wood with something.. will be a great winter project to get it ready for next fall.. 

I will post pics when I actually bring it home on thursday cause I didnt have a camera with me today..

Just had to share cause I am excited... Been wanting one since I started a year ago


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Very cool, congratulations. I am sure you'll have as much fun restoring it as you will using it. I look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 12, 2010)

I just wish I would be able to use it on the new batch of blueberry I am starting tomarrow but I dont want anything rusty anywhere near my wine....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 12, 2010)

Is it a grape crusher or apple crusher? Pics or you donty have one!


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 12, 2010)

apple crusher.. I know I called it a wine press my mistake cause well Im going to be using for wine making.. so really its an apple press with crusher.. will have to get a grape crusher desteamer sometime but I havent touched real grapes yet nor do I have the money too anyway..


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 12, 2010)

And I will post pics on thursday when I pick it up but my camera on phone sucks so I didnt bother taking any and I didnt have my camera on me today.. But they will be coming..


----------



## JohnT (Oct 13, 2010)

Dirtydog420 said:


> I finally got my first wine press today.. Its homemade with a small grinder built in.. Got it at an antique store for 100 bucks.. Was blown away.. I am going to replace the rusty metal bands on the basket and the metal screws with stainless steel.. Also want to protect the wood with something.. will be a great winter project to get it ready for next fall..
> 
> I will post pics when I actually bring it home on thursday cause I didnt have a camera with me today..
> 
> Just had to share cause I am excited... Been wanting one since I started a year ago



There is a food grade polyurethane that is remarkable... 

(EZ-DO by John Boos & Company). 

I just reconditioned my own press and used this stuff on the staves. Man, did it look good!! 

When I fininished pressing the grapes this year, the staves just rinsed clean!. No red stains!

The stuff is not cheap (about $25 a pint) and comes as almost a gel. I used a rag to apply (dipping the top and bottom of each stave to really soak them in). Applied two coats (smoothing with steel wool in between). 

For a small press (#35 or lower), a pint is just about all you will need.


----------



## robie (Oct 13, 2010)

Great find! It will be fun to restore it to a usable state.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 14, 2010)

A couple of hours and Ill have my new press home.. YAY..


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 14, 2010)

So pictures of my new toy are on hold as I can not locate my camera right now and I am unsure where my girlfriends is at the moment... If it is still light enough by time she gets home, I will take pictures today, if not, I will ASAP..

Thank you for all those people who are interested and gave ideas for fixing it up...


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2010)

Cant wait to see the fore and aft shots.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 14, 2010)

Pictures would indeed be great!!


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 18, 2010)

So here are some pictures finally.. My plan is to totally rebuild basket with stainless steal and might get new wood for it too.. Going to power wash whole thing, put a food grade poly on all parts that touch juice and regular poly on rest of wood.. It will be a nice winter project for me.. 

So here they are.. After pictures will be in the spring


----------



## JohnT (Oct 18, 2010)

HOOOO BOY! 

Looks like it needs quite a bit of work. 

johnT.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 18, 2010)

It does but I got it for 100 bucks and should be able to fix it for about 50 to 75 so in the end it will be a pretty good deal..


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks just like the one DjRockinSteve has.


----------

